

Why big companies can’t change - themenace
http://www.cringely.com/2011/12/why-big-companies-cant-change/

======
themenace
The author, Cringely, mentions that he helped write the business plan for
Illustrator, Adobe Systems’ first consumer product. But you never get to see
the business plans of super successful products -- that's what I'd like to
see.

The one exception is "The Autodesk File" by Autodesk founder John Walker:

<http://www.fourmilab.ch/autofile/www/autoframe.html>

It has the genuine documents from Autodesk's early years including business
plans, finances, stock discussions, etc. I'm actually amazed that he did
release it.

